# 4020 hub



## axespino (Jul 15, 2010)

I want to switch from a 6 hole lug to a 8 hole lug on my 4020 and was wondering if anyone here has ever done that? Will the 8 lug hub switch out or will there be more work involved? Thanks


----------

